# Regarding Cocaine, lexapro, lorazepam



## lionheart (Jun 16, 2010)

.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah its safe. but keep in mind you'll make your anxiety meds less effective in the long run


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

As safe as cocaine ever is.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> As safe as cocaine ever is.


Yeah, cocaine itself is not the safest thing in the world. And btw I'd not entirely exclude some serotoninergic synergy (serotonin syndrome?) because cocaine has SRI properties.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Unless I'm mistaken, Cocaine is an SSNDRI. That means it works on serotonin, which means you should not take it with antidepressants.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Cocaine works on serotonin, but MDMA works stronger, and it's effect is diminished with SSRI, that can occupy SERTs, leaving nothing to MDMA. SRI+SRI is 2SRI in the worst case (something like to take a higher dose) or anything from 0 to 2, because the substances may compete for the transporter with various results. 
Serotonin precursors and MAOI seem much more obvious danger.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

In order Ki RT55 displacement (so one sort of DAT affinity) nM, DA uptake IC50 nM, NE uptake IC50 nM.

Methiphenidate : 110, 79, 61 nM
Cocaine : 500, 240, 210 (5HT uptake 250) nM

Cocaine has some 5-HT uptake affinity, you should be careful.


----------



## lionheart (Jun 16, 2010)

.


----------



## lionheart (Jun 16, 2010)

.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Very short, half-life of cocaine is 1 hour. (And 27–32 hours for lexapro, so 5 days seem overcautious, but follow the doc).


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Ive taken lorazepam with coke, No its not safe but that doesnt stop alot of people. Its really never safe to do coke and its probly just a bad idea, I can back that up with every study done ever and personal experience.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Cocaine is never a good idea.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Cocaine gave me such unbelievable anxiety that I couldn't even stay in the same room as the people I was with. I literally had to exclude myself and go sit outside on the hammock until I upped my klonopin dosage and it kicked in. Terrible night.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lionheart said:


> currently on 7,5 mg lex
> and 1 mg lorazepam
> 
> is it safe to do some coke?


I don't think it would ever be safe. Synergism is a mess, and so is ODing.


----------



## lionheart (Jun 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

broflovski said:


> Yeah, cocaine itself is not the safest thing in the world. And btw I'd not entirely exclude some serotoninergic synergy (serotonin syndrome?) because cocaine has SRI properties.


lol. Love these dudes with "knowledge" but no experience.

You would have to do a lot of coke and I mean a lot to reach danger levels.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> lol. Love these dudes with "knowledge" but no experience.
> You would have to do a lot of coke and I mean a lot to reach danger levels.


It's not about 'danger levels' of coke (though I'm not the only one who says that coke is not safe itself). It's about possible synergy with SSRI. Or you think that one obligatory must try, say, MAOI + coke or MDMA to have the own 'experience', and only under that condition he/she can say something about this combo.



millenniumman75 said:


> I don't think it would ever be safe. Synergism is a mess, and so is ODing.


Maybe another dude with "knowledge" but no experience.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

broflovski said:


> It's not about 'danger levels' of coke (though I'm not the only one who says that coke is not safe itself). It's about possible synergy with SSRI. Or you think that one obligatory must try, say, MAOI + MDMA to have the own 'experience', and only under that condition he/she can say something about this combo.
> 
> Maybe another dude with "knowledge" but no experience.


In that context, you are right, I don't take SSRIs I don't have experience with those. But even then do you really believe if the guy snorts a gram to himself, he's in major trouble and that it's dangerous? There are side effects regardless if you take an SSRI or not. But it isn't going to mess you up to the point where it's dangerous from singular use.

It's only dangerous if you go ballistic.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Cocaine is never a good idea.


+1 That s*it is garbage!!!


----------

